# 2013 Scott Speedster S10



## dimethi (Jul 12, 2015)

Does anybody know the weight of the frame (roughly)? I'm thinking of building one up, but can't find any information about it at all. Internal cabling tends to make frames run heavier, from what I've read. Any input is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## dimethi (Jul 12, 2015)

Anybody..?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

A lot of manufacturers aren't keen on publishing just frame weight for bikes on the spectrum where weight isn't exactly a selling point. If you check on Scott's website they have the whole bike weight of the 2013 Speedster in their archived catalog section... you can take that number and the components listed and try to estimate... ask the person with the frame to weigh it before you buy it?


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I just saw this. I own the 2013 Speedster 20, although RD has been upgraded to Ultegra. If you still want this, I could weigh it without the wheels and tell you what exactly is still on the frame so you could do some math and come close. 

I'm assuming you have a good deal on the frame. I'd strongly recommend using a Carbon fork and seatpost like it comes with (at least in the better levels) as the frame itself is pretty stiff. As in has no flex at all that I can detect. 

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## dimethi (Jul 12, 2015)

nsfbr said:


> I just saw this. I own the 2013 Speedster 20, although RD has been upgraded to Ultegra. If you still want this, I could weigh it without the wheels and tell you what exactly is still on the frame so you could do some math and come close.
> 
> I'm assuming you have a good deal on the frame. I'd strongly recommend using a Carbon fork and seatpost like it comes with (at least in the better levels) as the frame itself is pretty stiff. As in has no flex at all that I can detect.
> 
> Let me know if I can help.



Sure, if it 's not too much trouble that would be a huge help!  I hope I'm not too late.


----------

